# soot problems



## stumped (Jan 20, 2011)

PLEASE advise-I have a hearthstone sterling lp stove.  the flames are too tall and the glass gets covered in soot.  especially on a windy day.  I have cleaned out the box and pulled out the burner tubes as open near the nozzles as they will get to try to allow more oxygen for combustion.  is there an adjustment on the valve to lower the flames and make them bluer?  thank you for your time-


----------



## cdnxj (Jan 20, 2011)

Make sure your air shutters are open all the way (sounds like you have done this...) and check to make sure your logs are in the right position.  My logs were slightly off and I had a ton of soot to deal with.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm guessing by "pulled out the burner tubes as open near the nozzles" you opened the air shutters like CDNXJ mentioned. Also log placement can cause sooting, but not a very high flame.  Did you have your local Hearthstone dealer come out to make a service call?


----------



## stumped (Jan 20, 2011)

We are very rural-I know the local dealership and their service rep and I do not have confidence in them.  I was wondering if there could be blockage in the direct vent horizontal pipe or if pressure can be adjusted on the valve.  I will try moving the logs-there is a considerable amount of play-give or take an inch side to side, and forward to back is somewhat less-thank you for your input and time


----------



## cdnxj (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure about your vent setup but on my VC there is a exhaust pipe restrictor plate.  With the plate in the pipe (effectively reducing the diameter/flow of the exhaust) the unit runs perfectly.  I experimented with removing the restrictor plate and my flames never turned yellow.  I would check if you have an exhaust restriction adjustment.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 20, 2011)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> PLEASE advise-I have a hearthstone sterling lp stove.  the flames are too tall and the glass gets covered in soot.  especially on a windy day.  I have cleaned out the box and pulled out the burner tubes as open near the nozzles as they will get to try to allow more oxygen for combustion.  is there an adjustment on the valve to lower the flames and make them bluer?  thank you for your time-



If you've opened BOTH air shutters as far as you can & 
you still get soot, my thoughts are that you have a venting issue.
I'd check to make sure all your venting is securely connected... 
You indicate that the condition is worse on a windy day. 
Is your horizontal vent on the windward side of the house?
I've also seen cases of severe sooting in this situation as the 
exhaust gases get pushed back into the intake, screwing up the A/F mixture...
What kind of cap is on the outside? Is it a snorkel or standard horizontal cap?


----------

